# UberXL and bikes



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

I am an uber xl driver with a Ford Explorer with 3 rows...this past weekend I had 2 calls that involved 2 people and 2 bikes....lay down row 3 and 2/3 of row 2 and load bikes....PAX reported me as having wrong vehicle and I get parked for 24 hours...YOUR THOUGHTS AND REMEIDIES?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Doesn't make any sense. Uber has your car registration info and they determine if you're XL. If that's the car you were driving, you're XL, not much to argue.


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

I haul people not bikes in the passenger compartment!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

oh you have bike, Then bike to your destination. Cancel. drive off.


----------

